# "Goliath" aka Big Brother Yew



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

After a couple days of rasping and sanding the big brother to my natural yew is complete! :king:

The forks have been left hefty and chunky to accomadate large bands for hunting. The grip has been carved into the best hammer grip I have had the privilege to use before. Over all I am very pleased with how this sucker turned out, and after it is done curing as it just finished having a 24 hour linseed oil bath. I plan on a full C/A super glue finish just to make it pop that little bit extra.

This is looking like a super promising fork and i cannot wait to band it up and take it for a sling.

Hope you all enjoy thanks for veiwing.

Before Drying:



Finished Product:


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

What beautiful wood, and you really made it pop, great job


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

My jaw just dropped ... :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks fantastic


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful grain - you really brought it out. Looks bombproof too!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

wow...that's gorgeous !!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great piece! The stunning grain and colour make this slingshot a piece of art.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I love that wood. That's a very mean looking fork, too. My hands are tired just from my eyes looking at it. But the outcome really justifies your hard work.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

outstanding wood and the work


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

That is a nice looking slingshot. You just have to love yew! Has so much chartacter.well done.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

very, VERY Good work!!


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

That is big, bad, and beautiful!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Beautiful wood and workmanship!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

Very nice work. Very nice piece of wood too.


----------



## wood'n'rubber (Jan 25, 2012)

Lovely grain and shape! That is one tough little shooter.


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Dec 29, 2012)

That is really nice work!!!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

very good lookin slinger buddy! :naughty:


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Preciosa Matalota!

Matalota = Giant

Estupendo trabajo!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

That looks good! But I have to say, that name is awfully ironic for a catapult


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Setarip said:


> That looks good! But I have to say, that name is awfully ironic for a catapult


It would be if i named it after the bible story. But I named mine after my loyal dog, due to it reminding me of his characteristics. Stout,strong and a over all good looking beast.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow so beautiful, the wood is da bomb


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Well here are some updated pictures from a hike my brother and myself snapped today. I finished it with Gorilla super glue, and sanded it up to 2000 grit then polished it with some homemade bees wax mixture. I think it turned out great.

Thanks for veiwing













































Larger images available here:

http://imgbox.com/g/caY5ERLB7G


----------



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Now that's what I'm talking about! Sweet!


----------



## Fury (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice job, I'm quite surprised to see the heft of the original branch 

The variety of wood tones you ended up with is neat, and I'm loving the nature shots with the creek & the mushroom


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I can testify that that thing looks even better in person!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is freakin swweeet :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Fury said:


> Very nice job, I'm quite surprised to see the heft of the original branch
> 
> The variety of wood tones you ended up with is neat, and I'm loving the nature shots with the creek & the mushroom


It looks layered in real life and it has a neat look to it i haven't gotten from any other woods i have worked with.



Charles said:


> I can testify that that thing looks even better in person!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thank you for the kind words Charles. It means a lot to me to have such humbling things said about my piece by someone with so much experience and knowledge about this wonderful hobby/sport.



bigron said:


> that is freakin swweeet :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


To kind my friend sling on. :headbang:


----------

